# Who's your starting C for the Bucks?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

So the Bucks have three legitimate centers in magloire, bogut, and Gadzuric.

If the bucks acquired a all-star power forward and you had to start one guy from the three listed above who would it be?

i would have to say magloire. he brings experience and good rebounding. also some decent offense. He needs to showcase his talent (even though hes been an all-star before) so that the bucks could possibly trade him and get something good in return. Because Andrew Bogut will eventually be the future center for the bucks. 

With the lack of talent at the center position around the league, gadzuric could start for many teams. I think the bucks should trade him to the bulls (desperately needs some frontcourt help) and they could possibly get a 1st round pick out of them.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd rather move him to Atlanta, since they need another big man (can move Zaza to PF when Gadz is in the game) with Reece Gaines and someone else (due to cap purposes) for Al Harrington and John Edwards... Atlanta may do it, because they need to get something for Al.. And Al can play some big minutes in Milwaukee... Reece is a throw-in to Atlanta, while John Edwards is another big to give some insurance in injury cases...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ yeah i like the idea except the fact that zaza would never be effective as a PF. hes too damn slow. but i agree, atlanta has to get something for Al. maybe the Bucks could trade gadzuric and smith for al harrington. if that doesnt satisfy the hawks, perhaps trade magloire instead of gadzuric.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the Bogut/Magloire F/C, so I''ll stay with it.


----------



## MavsChick (Jan 19, 2006)

"With the lack of talent at the center position around the league..."

If that's so, why not keep Gadzuric? Like you said, it's hard to find good depth at C and if Bogut or Magloire went down for an extended period, Gadzuric could easily step in because he's one of the best backup C's in the league. He's probably the fastest C in the league in terms of running the floor (and being able to get back on D), he can block shots, rebound, set picks, rotate on D, etc. Look at the C's who'll be FA's this offseason: Nazr Mohammed, Joel Przybilla, Lorenzen Wright, Jarron Collins, etc. A lot of teams will be throwing mad money at them because they don't have starting C's, but Gadzuric is comparable to any of them yet is only making $5 mil and a bit this year, quite the bargain compared to what any of these FA centres will get. 

DAL is winning because they have good depth at C: Diop, a young decent rebounder and shot-blocker; Dampier, a former starter and solid rebounder and shot-blocker; and M'Benga, a young athletic guy with hops. Lots of teams would kill to have one viable starting-quality C. 
MIL has 3 and they'll keep winning if they keep that many. Gadzuric is a necessary luxury.


----------

